# Focal K2P frequency and crossover settings for Active set-up



## Zbebop (Feb 4, 2011)

I am inquirying about the crossover and frequency settings for a set of Focal 165 K2P component speakers. The Focal user manual was vage on the crossover and frequency settings. These speakers would be controlled by an Audison Bit Ten in an active set-up with the tweeters connected to the front channel and the mid-bass connected to the rear channel. These speakers has the following specs:

*Fs - 73 Hz 
Qes - 0.81
Qms - 9.01
Qts - 0.74
Xmas - 5mm* 

Any help with these speakers in an active set-up is appreciated.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I had mids low passed at 2.3K with 12db, but there was something funky going on up in that range. Low pass was 63 I think, 12db. They were in the kicks pointing at the center AC vent.

Can't comment on the tweeter since I was running Vifa XT25.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Only trial and error will tell you.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Zbebop said:


> I am inquirying about the crossover and frequency settings for a set of Focal 165 K2P component speakers. The Focal user manual was vage on the crossover and frequency settings. These speakers would be controlled by an Audison Bit Ten in an active set-up with the tweeters connected to the front channel and the mid-bass connected to the rear channel. These speakers has the following specs:
> 
> *Fs - 73 Hz
> Qes - 0.81
> ...


Were are your speakers located? 

Kelvin


----------



## Zbebop (Feb 4, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> Were are your speakers located?
> 
> Kelvin


Lower front door panel for the mid-bass speakers (i.e. typical stock car location)
Corner of the dash for the tweeters in the stock Nissan 370Z location.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Zbebop said:


> Lower front door panel for the mid-bass speakers (i.e. typical stock car location)
> Corner of the dash for the tweeters in the stock Nissan 370Z location.


Ok... For the midwoofer, I recommend you HP it @ 100Hz 12dB/oct slope. For the LP, start with 2.5kHz 12dB/oct slope. Listen and adjust the LP up if necessary to have better transition with the tweeter (3.15kHz, 4kHz, 5kHz, etc...) 
For the tweeter, I don't recommend a HP lower than 3.8kHz @ 18dB - I also use the TN52 and knowing the FS is closer to 2kHz, that is really the lowest I would go. Same thing here, listen to your system and adjust up if you feel the tweeter sounds too harsh @ 3.8kHz. 
Don't forget to play with your levels... A mid too loud compared to the tweeter will sound chesty - a tweeter too loud will have too much "zing" to it... 

You can try to use a lower HP for the midwoofer but I like 100Hz 12dB/oct best. 

Kelvin


----------



## Zbebop (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the frequency/crossover tips! I will try it out once everything is installed. 

Forgot to mention that that the amp (Hertz-HDP-5; a 5-channel amp) is 70watts RMS to the front channel and 70 watts RMS to the rear channel that I plan to connect separately into a Audison Bit 10. Is that enough power for the tweeters and mid-bass? Is their other small amp options (max length - 14", width -7", height - 2.5" that do not require a external cooling fan to keep the amp from having heat issue? 

Off topic: Hey, I see your from Newport Beach. Long time ago I live in Corona Del Mar.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Zbebop said:


> Thanks for the frequency/crossover tips! I will try it out once everything is installed.
> 
> Forgot to mention that that the amp (Hertz-HDP-5; a 5-channel amp) is 70watts RMS to the front channel and 70 watts RMS to the rear channel that I plan to connect separately into a Audison Bit 10. Is that enough power for the tweeters and mid-bass? Is their other small amp options (max length - 14", width -7", height - 2.5" that do not require a external cooling fan to keep the amp from having heat issue?
> 
> Off topic: Hey, I see your from Newport Beach. Long time ago I live in Corona Del Mar.


Enough yes but the mid can take more... 

Kelvin


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

I kept my K2P mids crossed at 80hz sometimes even 63, and they sounded great. 100 seems a little high even with that slope. They loved power too, I had ran them with as much as 500w per side passive (Zapco 9.0xd!), they probably werent seeing that much power but I did run a bridged JL HD600/4 to them for about a year also.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

tvrift said:


> I kept my K2P mids crossed at 80hz sometimes even 63, and they sounded great. 100 seems a little high even with that slope. They loved power too, I had ran them with as much as 500w per side passive (Zapco 9.0xd!), they probably werent seeing that much power but I did run a bridged JL HD600/4 to them for about a year also.


Suggested 100Hz coz I did not know how much power he was using  

However, I am one of those that believe in somewhat high HP Xover point between MB and SUB... 
Here are my findings regarding the suggested 12dB/oct slope: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1429203-post30.html 

As said in that thread, I tried it and feel I have a better subbass to midbass transition. Might be the due to having more energy @ 40Hz to 50Hz (mine are HPed @ 100Hz 12dB/oct instead of 80Hz 24dB/oct) 

Kelvin


----------

